# SA biopsy pain?



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

None of my dogs has ever had an issue with the SA biopsy.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Yaddaluvpoodles said:


> I
> A couple of things I do:
> 
> I have an initial biopsy done at the same time hips are done, so the dog is sedated.


Yes, but this would only be done once and I think we are advocating that SA punches be done on a more regular schedule. As a thought, perhaps the SA punch could be done during teeth cleaning.

I had Sabrina punched twice. I would say that it hurt. I can't remember if there was local. I learned later that the vet used too large a punch. Only a 4mm is necessary. Sabrina did not have any long term problems with infection.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I had mine done last year at the same time as hips. Sedated. No anxiety or infection.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Riley had some skin biopsies done a long time ago (not SA), and i can tell you they hurt! He was actually knocked out with an injectable anesthesia. It was fast acting, so he started to wake up on the last few. 

I have also been involved with many biopsy punches. I dont care how good my dog is, i would want a local block done. I have had a lidocaine injection done before, so i know what that sting feels like. I would rather that few burning seconds then the punch, scissoring off the core, and suturing (which usually hurts more then the punch). My personal opinion.


----------



## DoeValley Poodles (Jun 12, 2010)

With mine I have initial biopsies done with their OFA hips/elbows/shoulders at 2yrs while sedated. Then we repeat every 1-2 yrs when they are in need of a quick teeth cleaning under anesthesia. OFA requires 2 sites and a minimum size of 6mm.


----------



## Yaddaluvpoodles (Mar 20, 2010)

The dermatopathologists changed the guidelines from 4mm to 6mm a few years ago.

I wish so badly we had a DNA test for this!

Can everyone please keep in mind how we all feel about SA testing and if you know anyone at all with an SA affected poodle try really hard to get them to participate in the SA study. I'm really afraid it's going to be cancelled due to lack of participation (submitted DNA samples).


So back to topic... a question...is it possible that when owners are upset over SA biopsies, poodles are picking up on it and responding accordingly? (this isn't meant to offend anyone--I think we all agree across the board that we would love to never have to have our poodles biopsied for SA again if we had any other options to the biopsy).

Do owners stay with their poodles while biopsies are being done, or do they turn their poodles over to the vet and pick them up when all is done?


What ideas can people come up with to help minimize discomfort/anxiety for both poodles and their owners?


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

I had 3 punches done on ME! Not for SA... ha! but on what was really only a freckled spot/birthmark on my side. Good Insurance I suppose...

No needle anxiety, etc. Lidocaine and a stitch in each one (3). HURT LIKE A SON OF A GUN!! For DAYS!

So even though Ruby didn't scratch or cry or rub... I figure her's wasn't pleasant, either.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Yaddaluvpoodles said:


> The dermatopathologists changed the guidelines from 4mm to 6mm a few years ago.


Shoot! Really? Oh well, I've always liked polka dots. Hope Delilah looks good in them.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Grace just got her SA punch this week, the vet did not have to use lidocaine, said she was great. Also, no scratching at the sight area and she doesn't even act like anything happened. This was my first experience with a dog having a skin punch.

I, too, hope that SA positive poodle owners will get the DNA for that study!! I would love it if we had a simple DNA test for it. If any of my dogs ever come up showing positive for it, I will definitely be donating to it!

And, Nola, that does NOT sound like it was any fun!!! LOL Thank God dogs have higher pain tolerance than we do!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

> I had 3 punches done on ME! Not for SA... ha! but on what was really only a freckled spot/birthmark on my side. Good Insurance I suppose...
> 
> No needle anxiety, etc. Lidocaine and a stitch in each one (3). HURT LIKE A SON OF A GUN!! For DAYS!
> 
> So even though Ruby didn't scratch or cry or rub... I figure her's wasn't pleasant, either.


LMAO - this is too funny since I had skin biopsy but just did not want to share LOL, I do not know... I am too private, I guess LOL Anyhow, since Nola mentioned it, I guess I will share :biggrin:

I had it done on my shin-bone , Lido + 2 stitches. It did not hurt at all :noidea: Some stinging and slight tension on the site that day, but pain - no ... It turned out it was actually a wart :argh:, but a kind where it grows completely flat and to think all of that aggravation and cost was done for something Dr.Scholl could fix :at-wits-end: Doctors can be real schmucks sometimes :argh:


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank your lucky stars wishpoo. My sis had a flat one too on her shin bone too but it was cancer. All is well, it has been removed and it was caught early (she said it hurt like hell) but be glad your doctor decided to err on the side of caution.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Ohhhhhhhh !!!!!!! My goodness :afraid: !!!!! I am sooo glad to hear that your sister is well and all ended perfectly !!!! :rose::rose::rose:

Yes, you are right ! It is always better to check things out - I would rather have doctors being overly cautious than negligent , that is for sure !!!!! 

I have extremely sensitive skin and am white as a ghost  and I should never dismiss anything appearing on my skin out of the blue :alberteinstein:


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am a fellow spook - very fair with red hair and from Louisiana to boot. I did not mean to come off preachy but just want to make sure people get these things checked. I am so glad yours turned out to be nothing serious.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

You are absolutely NOT preachy :grouphug: !!!!

It is wonderful thing that you are turning unpleasant experience into something important and so positive - rising awareness about this serious condition !!! : ))))


----------

